# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Halftime shame show

## varmint

I'm surprised no one has yet commented on the distasteful halftime performance during the super bowl. I was already steamed by the way Kid Rock showed disrespect to our nation by cutting a hole and wearing the flag, then tossing it off, but after disgusting Jackson popped her boob out with a small piece of vinyl taped to it with our grandchildren watching, the game was over in our house. Too bad, because it was a good game until then, especially the bud & Pepsi commercials.

----------


## Joann Raytar

I saw the Janet Jackson thing too and thought to myself, "she didn't just do that; did she?"  For a family game, that was pretty bad judgement. The half time show in general seemed lacking this year.

Have to admit, the bud commercials with the animals were good.

----------


## Jubilee

I was shocked as well.  I brought my husband out from the back cause I screamed "oh my God they just didn't do that?!?"

As far as comments go.. I have heard several on the news including that the NFL saying it will be a slim chance that MTV will ever be able to produce the half time show again. Though MTV says it wasn't planned... and Justin Timberlake saying it was  wardrobe malfunction...

Was she wearing the pasty just for the heck of it then?!? Or did was she being "prepared" since you never know when a fellow performer is going to rip off your clothes...Or when something might pop out and not want to be as embarassed..

*shakes head*

I am so glad my son wasn't watching...

Cassandra

----------


## BobV

I was watching some pre-game interviews and one just happened to be with Janet.  She mentioned that there was going to be a surprise but she wouldn't say what it was.

SURPRISE!!!

Bob V.

----------


## Diane

Poor taste is catching.  Look at the poor taste in the Bud Light commercials that included nothing less in the Chimp commercial.   Because of my respect for this forum, I won't comment on what it actually depicted.  But...it was the worst.

Diane

----------


## Jana Lewis

They we saying that it was going to be a "mystery guest" Instead we got the "mystery breast"!

----------


## shanbaum

My vote for best commercial goes to the ad for the "NFL Network" - the one with Jerry Jones and Bill Parsells singing "Tomorrow" and ending with Jones doing flips.

I was more than a little surprised by Janet's revelation, especially since I've always suspected that she was, in fact, Michael in drag.  It's not like you ever see them photographed together (I mean, Michael and Janet).

The flag poncho was utterly tasteless. I have to admit that I didn't know who Kid Rock was.  My wife told me he's Pamela Anderson's current guy.  I told her, "I guess he's got his hands full..."

----------


## hcjilson

I was in a room with 2 Giant screens and 150 people so you couldn't hear yourself think. It must have happened when everyone was doing something else!I don't think one person in the room saw it or they would have started talking about it. I did sense the streaker at the beginning of the second half however, but no one believed me.

As far as I'm concerned the half time show has always been out of place. They should can it, and bring back a marching band and the card pictures by the spectators. A 20 Min break and then back to what everyone came to do/watch anyway.

hj

----------


## chm2023

Thought the ads in general much less clever than in previous years with a couple exceptions.  The halftime thing, the whole of it was so bad, is this really the best we can do?  Get some high school marching bands.  We have a culture of excess that went past bad taste years ago, no dignity, no lightness, no humor, just bigger, louder, crasser.  I shudder to think of the other nations who saw this, nothing like re-inforcing your worst stereotypes.

Good game though.

----------


## EyeManFla

[QUOTE][b][i]shanbaum said: 

My vote for best commercial goes to the ad for the "NFL Network" - the one with Jerry Jones and Bill Parsells singing "Tomorrow" and ending with Jones doing flips.


As funny as the one with the horse, I have to admit, watching Warren Sapp sing pretty much did me in!


I was more than a little surprised by Janet's revelation, especially since I've always suspected that she was, in fact, Michael in drag.  It's not like you ever see them photographed together (I mean, Michael and Janet).


Actually, I always thought that LaToya and Michael were one and the same.


The flag poncho was utterly tasteless. I have to admit that I didn't know who Kid Rock was.  My wife told me he's Pamela Anderson's current guy.  I told her, "I guess he's got his hands full..."


Actually, she dumped him to go back to Tommy Lee. But, after all that time hanging out with Hank, Jr. and Wille and the boys, you would have thought that Kid would have known better!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I tuned in at halftime to catch the score and saw Mr. Rock (or is it Mr. Kid) jumping around the stage.  It took me a second to realize that his cape was an actual US flag with a hole cut in it.  

Ironically, from what I could make of the lyrics, the song was supposed to be some sort of "proud to be an American" thing.  I think its just one more indication of how out of touch Hollywood is with what being an American is actually all about.

I had hoped to catch the National Anthem, but missed that- was it good, or did yet another performer use it as a pop solo act?

As for the breast thing, I didn't see that either but heard plenty about it from the sports talk show on the way to work.  The one host kept saying it was the most exciting play of the game!  

I'm guessing MTV won't be doing any more halftime shows (although secretly the network is probably happy to get any bump in ratings they can).

----------


## chm2023

Anthem was sung by Beyonce, Bayonce, some pretty young thing.  A little less straight than one would have liked, but better than the usual.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Thanks for the report on the National Anthem.  Without appearing too awfully "out of it," who is Justin Timberlake?  Is he from one of those "boy bands" or what?

As for the nudity, I'm a pretty conservative type fellow, but all this outrage by the FCC smacks just a bit of hypocrisy.  The average kid can see just as much- if not more- on NYPD Blue or any awards show.  In fact, I've seen commercials for the Grammys (next week, I think) and it appears as if Brittany is planning to be pretty much naked for her number.

To sum, its my job as a parent- not the FCC's- to make sure my kids aren't watching anything illicit.  My kids were asleep by halftime anyway (I'm an evil dad- I make them go to bed at 8 on a school night so the teacher has a fighting chance).  I'm much more peeved about the American flag being turned into a "poncho" than Ms. Jackson's nipple being displayed.

MTV is big on "getting out the vote."  If their idea of patriotism is ripping up a flag and putting it on Kid Rock, maybe we should leave the civics lessons to some other group.  However, the first amendment guarantees the rights of people like Kid to do pretty much whatever he feels.  Ah well...




> *FCC launches investigation into halftime show*
> By Jonathan D. Salant  The Associated Press
> 
> The chief federal regulator of broadcasting said Monday he is "outraged" by the Super Bowl halftime show which wound up with singer Justin Timberlake tearing off part of Janet Jackson's costume, exposing her breast.
> 
> Timberlake blamed a "wardrobe malfunction," but Federal Communications Commission chief Michael Powell called it "a classless, crass and deplorable stunt."
> 
> MTV, which produced the show, and CBS, which broadcast it, both said they had no idea that their halftime show Sunday night would include such a display.
> 
> ...

----------


## shanbaum

Actually, Pete, the nipple in question wasn't exactly displayed; apparently some kind of Borg-like implant obscured the offending feature.

I agree with you - Powell is most certainly making mountains out of molehills...

----------


## shanbaum

On the other hand, I guess it is "sort-of his job" - I mean, he is titular head of the FCC...

----------


## Judy Canty

I didn't see half-time.  I was on my way home from Charleston, but I'll vote for a couple of good marching band shows any day!  And no stupid interviews during half-time, as a former marching band member, those shows take a lot of work and deserve to be seen by everyone.

----------


## chm2023

..still no reason to go for the jugular....

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I mean, he is titular head of the FCC...
Okay, okay... I don't think I've ever posted this abbreviation on this site, but ROTFLMAO!  Very, very punny...

I'll also admit to being curious enough (I missed the original exhibitionist act, so I'm still entitled to my first glance) to look up the offensive spectacle (on www.drudgereport.com).  Um, okay, I suppose I can see what all the fuss is about...  let's just say the Borg-like device was not so much obscuring as it was piercing!

Still more peeved at the ripped flag poncho, but I gotta admit, the stunt was a bit em-bare-assing (em-bare-boobing, actually).

Well, at least the juvenile among us have something to laugh about at the water-cooler for a day or so.  Much better when this is the sort of headline than some sort of serious national crisis!

----------


## BobV

The one thing that got me was the solemnity of the tribute to the shuttle astronauts and then Bouncy Knowles and then the half time show, and then the streaker.  Does anyone else see a correlation here.  It seemed to get progressively worse as the time went on.

Bob V.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Pete, 
You can also see the pic on Yahoo news.  It is a part of the FCC investigation article. 

What amazes me is that Justin Timberlake has apologized for the "wardrobe malfunction", but we have heard nothing from Janet.   She totally planned that.  Come on, do I look that stupid??

I guess she did apologize??  Sounds to me like it was planned.





> In a statement released Monday night, Jackson said it was a last-minute stunt that went awry. 
> 
> 
> "The decision to have a costume reveal at the end of my halftime show performance was made after final rehearsals. MTV was completely unaware of it," Jackson said. "It was not my intention that it go as far as it did. I apologize to anyone offended  including the audience, MTV, CBS and the NFL."

----------


## varmint

> *Diane said:* 
> Poor taste is catching.  Look at the poor taste in the Bud Light commercials that included nothing less in the Chimp commercial.   Because of my respect for this forum, I won't comment on what it actually depicted.  But...it was the worst.
> 
> Diane


You're right Diane, they were actually in very bad taste.

----------


## Jubilee

OK.. so am I the only one on here who knew who these supposed rock artists are?

Come on Pete... Justin got his start there in Florida.. Thanks to that teen band N*SYNC...

I didn't realize till I read your post, and then checked it out that Kid Rock was wearing an actual flag... He had changed the words to his song "Cowboy" which isn't exactly a tribute in of itself to go along with the Superbowl theme.. Too bad the bass was too loud to actually here any of the lyrics so much...

According to Janet's people.. The cup was to be ripped off, but there was supposed to be some lace there so it wouldn't actually be bare... but evidently it came off too... thus the garment malfunction..

Or so the story goes.

Anyway, I am all for focusing on the marching bands as well. As a former flute/piccolo player I can remember plenty of nice cool evenings playing in the stands and putting on a half time show. What a great honor it would be for a band who won the National Championships in marching competition to perform at the Superbowl...instead of being called the lovely names we were called instead :)

Cassandra

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *Jubilee said:* 
> According to Janet's people.. The cup was to be ripped off, but there was supposed to be some lace there so it wouldn't actually be bare... but evidently it came off too... thus the garment malfunction..


Fox news showed a camera angle where the two stars actually looked a bit surprised by the peep show.  It could be it was an accident ... or a very well acted out publicity stunt.

----------


## chm2023

The camera cut away was so quick it's very difficult to believe this wasn't planned and known to the director.  The media frenzy over this is unbelievable, I feel sorry for the Pats--there's little coverage of their win, just this foolishness.  (Jon Stewart refers to it as "Teatgate")

----------


## Jedi

I do agree that the venue was not appropriate and it was just stupid and irrelevant to anything, but come-on it's only a nipple, every one look down, you've got two of them. I'd be more concerned about CNN showing dead bodies (Uday and Qusay come to mind) in the middle of the day, the FCC never looks into that sort of thing.

----------


## Diane

I realize that a lot of folks will believe that this is ok...but I don't, and just want to post this information for those others of you who don't feel that is ok.  Sooner or later, a little bad becomes not so bad...then really bad only becomes a little bad... and then before you know it...it's ok to....whatever.

I'll make enemies on this post, but I believe in what I believe.:finger: 

Diane

From the American Family Association:

Just when you think TV can't sink any lower, it does.

During the halftime program for the Super Bowl, CBS showed singer
Justin Timberlake tearing off singer Janet Jackson's top, exposing her
breast.

The two singers were performing "Rock Your Body," a risqué duet to end
the half time show. The final lyric of the song goes, "Going to have
you naked by the end of this song."

In addition, the halftime show included:

Janet Jackson grabbing her breasts

Sean P. Diddy repeatedly fondling his crotch

Striptease cheerleaders

Gyrating transvestites

Simulated lesbian sex

Jackson and Timberlake groping each other

According to the Drudge Report, top CBS executives approved the
Jackson exposure prior to the game. "The decision to go forward went
to the very top of the network," Drudge quoted a well-placed source in
New York. Jackson and Timberlake got the ok from CBS for their
performance.

In addition, an ad for Bud Lite showed a talking chimp, blatantly
asking his owner "babe" if she would like to go upstairs to have sex
with him.

Here is what you can do to put a stop on this kind of indecent,
profane, vulgar and tasteless programming.

Send an email to the FCC, your Representative and two Senators.
http://capwiz.com/afanet/issues/aler...953551&type=ML
File a formal complaint with the FCC.
http://www.afa.net/petitions/fcccomplaint.asp

Call the FCC at 1-888-225-5322 and complain.

----------


## varmint

Well, Jedi maybe it's time people spoke up & get the FCC to act.
Here are the links whereby you can send individual emails to these Federal Communications commissioners which carry a lot more weight. (Assuming you agree with me and would like to see less raunch on t.v. vs. more)  Yes, I can turn off the t.v., but I can't force my neighbor to, and if it is affecting his mindset, it affects me and my children.

It is a teensy bit more time consuming to email this way, but if you just write one response, and then cut and paste it into their forms, all you have to add is your name and email.  Easy, and will help with other problems with the FCC such as them wanting to allow the F-word and further nudity.  Below are a couple more links that I have been sent too.

Chairman Powell
http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/powell/mkp_email.html

Kathleen Q. Abernathy
http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/abernathy/mail.html


Michael J. Copps
http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/copps/mail.html

Kevin J. Martin
http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/martin/mail.html

Jonatahn S. Adelstein
http://www.fcc.gov/commissioners/adelstein/mail.html


If you were offended by the raunchy superbowl half-time show, this link has an article which provides a link towards the end which will send an email in duplicate to all of the FCC commissioners with your comments regarding this blatant display of indecency.

http://family.org/cforum/feature/a0030351.cfm

----------


## LaurieC

So there we stood in my son's  kitchen in Dallas watching with his fiancee and her parents the debacle which passed for a halftime show. Anyone who knows me, knows I'm no prude but, although the son in question is 31, I still wanted to turn the TV off as inappropriate viewing! I long ago gave up the notion of thinking sports "heros" were people I wanted my children to emulate but naive little fool I am, still think things like the World Series, Superbowl et al should be a lot more Clean Cut All American than this halftime show displayed. Long before the American Flag poncho and exposed breast I stood there wondering how out of touch I've become in middle age that I couldn't embrace this as mainstream entertainment. Pete, I am in absolute agreement with you that parents not the FCC should censor what children watch but what parent would have anticipated that the Super Bowl halftime would include a strip show? And those who know me also know the last label I care to have applied to me is that of a feminist but what does Justin or whatever his name is and Janet think they are saying to people that that type of aggressive action to a female is supposed to be amusing? I am sick and tired of the antics all these little "superstars" indulge in to remain in the headlines. At what price fame?

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Well said, Laurie!  I was amazed that they played like it was an accident when they know full well it is not.  Just fess up, take your knocks and move on.

Maybe Justin wanted to one-up Brittany on the Madonna lip lock incident!  Well he did!

----------


## chip anderson

Never mind the Janet Jackson part.  Where did CBS get the idea that a 77% white audience would like Rap music?  The number of white folks that  that like Rap is about 12.   In fact the older black people I know don't think even the young black people like it, they just play it very loud to irritate those hate it.

Chip:angry:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Well said, Diane!  Although I have to admit to not being too awfully shocked by the incident (perhaps I've morphed into the "not-so-bad" era by accident, we'll call it a conscience malfunction), without question it shows the downward spiral morality in America is taking.

My complaint is that this is just one tiny incident in an overall problem.  To illustrate, the Grammys will be on next week (guess what, Jackson is a presenter- wanna guess what kind of reception she gets?).  I won't be watching, but I'll be there is all kind vulgarity...

----------


## shanbaum

You know how all this started... a couple of 60-year-old white businessmen in an office somewhere; one says to the other, "Y'know, ah been thinkin', mebbe the show needs to appeal more t' the young folks...  how 'bout we get that - what was it, MBB? - t' do the show?  Whaddaya think?"

"I'm down wif dat", Frank did not reply.

----------


## chm2023

I know next to nothing (strike that, nothing) about rap music.  I do know that if it's as popular as it seems, it clearly has crossed over from strictly black to mainstream.  The reason the ads, music are skewed to the young male is easy:  this demographic is very difficult to hit in traditional, broad reach media.  Football and in particular the Super Bowl provide a unique opportunity to do just that.  While it's true that older people and women watch in equal if not greater numbers, the demographic that makes advertisers hot is this young male audience.  I agree with shanbaum's scenario re the network execs, I was telling my husband at breakfast this am that the pure lack of common sense exhibited here is pretty sobering.  This probably has made Michael happy, let Janet be the nutcase for a while.

My real complaint here is that Aerosmith needs to pack it up, and Kid Rock, your 15 minutes are up.

----------


## chip anderson

That was Michael Jackson, not Janet, and he just woanted to show off his new plastic surgery (which he never had!)!

Chip:cheers:

----------


## Jim G

First off, I personally drank as much (more?) beer than the average for the supposedly target group (albeit not Bud).  My wife consumes 10% of the Diet Pepsies sold in AZ.  I use the Internet.  And yet, the half-time show was NOT targeted to me.  I left after the wacko in the flag and the crouch-grabbing something-or-other so totally missed the "apparal dysfunction."

Hey folks, get a life.  My parents despised the antics of the Beetles (and that was only long hair!).  Flags were burned in anti-Viet Nam demonstrations.  Somehow we survived.  

Nudity exists (Pete, teenagers definition of abstenence often INCLUDES oral sex...Clinton not withstanding).  Rap, which I find abhorrent, is the vernacular of today's music.

I can hardly wait to see what's next!!!!!

P.S. Expose your progeny to good values; they'll do just fine in spite of your teachings.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Yes, I was listening to NPR on my way home the other day, and they were covering the sex eductation program of a rather progressive high school (didn't catch where the school was located).

The school devotes 2 weeks to sexual ed.  During this time, there are a couple hours devoted to abstinance.  It was interesting to hear the teacher explain that abstinance doesn't have to mean complete abstinance nor abstinance all the time.

In addition, students are taught about condoms, dental dams, etc., and do role playing to go over appropriate responses during sexual situations (like how to convince a guy to wear a condom).  Also, condom dispensers are available throughout the school and a daycare is available for students with children (right now the only children in the center belong to married teachers, who may use the facilities if there are no student babies there).

Overall, it sounds like an interesting program- I'm not sure how I would feel about having it at my own children's school, but I was impressed by the interviews with the teaching staff and children.

As for the halftime show- can I ask what is perhaps an oversimplistic question?  Why not just time delay the telecast?  Then, if a performer does something the network really doesn't like, they can cut away for a commericial or something.  Just a suggestion...

----------

